# show me your black overos!



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see them!!!

Robin


----------



## Firefall (Jan 24, 2008)

This is one of my mares, Mistie. Pictures don't do her justice, she is a gorgeous blue/black "frame" overo.


----------



## Dona (Jan 24, 2008)

"Kickapoo's A MayZing Moon" is genetically a "Bay" Frame/Sabino Overo....but visually, she usually appears to be black.















Here's how she looked as a foal....


----------



## andi (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are a few of ours,

First is Maizy, her dam is by our stallion, Private Terms. Maizy is marked similar to her sire, a Nighthawk son, Ace in the Whole. She is actually a smkey black, her dam is a cremello.






This is Mercedes, she is sired by Private Terms and out of our "Hawk" daughter, Velvet.






We also have RHA Lotto Locomotion back for the breeding season, a black splash/sabino overo. He is sired by our stallion Kickapoo Nickelodeon and by the same dam as Mercedes, Velvet. We are hoping he is homozygous for black his first foal crop was 6 black based fillies! I can't seem to find any small photos but here is a link to his page.

Lottos Page


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful!



I looovvveee the black overos! Esp. Maizy- Her daddy is the full brother of my stallion


----------



## hairicane (Jan 24, 2008)

I have several and I like them a lot too. First is our now 2 year old filly (this photo taken last year) out of Skittles and Cisco. This filly has been DNA tested to be LWO positiive (and she carries Splash), and is homozygous for Black. This filly is staying small and she is for sale.






And here is her younger full sister, now officially 1 year old but pictured as a younger baby.











Skittles pictured above is the mom to both overo fillies and she is a splash overo and has a white belly spot and blue eyes.

The sire of both fillies is Cisco our black overo also with blue eyes and he has white belly spot and small white markings on both sides of his barrel along with sabino roaning. He has 2 crosses each to Oh Cisco and Rowdy and is a grandson of Oh Cisco.











I also have Skittles half sister Weekie and she looks to be in foal for her 1st baby this year. She is another lovely, sweet mare. Thiis is not a good pix of her but its all I have right now.


----------



## vvf (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is a mare Valley View Hawks Hypnotic






And a gelding

Valley View Practical Cat






The dams to these two are mother/daughter. The mares are bred back to our stallion Night Hawk, We did sell both mares this past fall to a forum member, and i am keeping my fingers crossed she gets black frame babies.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 24, 2008)

vvf said:


> Here is a mare Valley View Hawks Hypnotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SIZE=12pt]I have to say they are both beautiful! And I am lucky enough to now own both of their mommas!!!!! Fingers crossed for some colorful babies, but I am so thrilled with both of them!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my Black Frame Overo stallion, Cohn's Exotic Echo in his winter woolies:[/SIZE]






and being silly:
















Here is a filly RJR's Covergirls Mascara


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 24, 2008)

love em all... but Michele's Cohns Exotic Echo should come live with me... He told me so..... (hearing horse voices in my head!!!!!!) LOL!!

Robin


----------



## Frizzle's Gal (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice horses everyone!! I LOVE overos! Keep posting!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 24, 2008)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> love em all... but Michele's Cohns Exotic Echo should come live with me... He told me so..... (hearing horse voices in my head!!!!!!) LOL!!Robin




[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Robin! I am expecting my first foals from him this spring, to bad we weren't closer, then he could come visit you!LOL



[/SIZE]


----------



## Kylie (Jan 24, 2008)

Gorgeous Mini's!!!

 


Heres my boy, grandson of Oh Cisco.

 


Before i got him, desperately needing a diet.

 








 


Now, with a diet, some work, he's still chunky (he's Mini Pony), but for health reasons, he's better off now. He's nothing fancy, but i love him for his genuine nature & the stunning foals he throws.

 








 








 


2 of his 2007 foals bred by a very good friend.


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 25, 2008)

Could someone please explain to me what exactly is meant by Overo? I have always heard the term and can picture horses that I know to be Overo but have never known exactly what it is. One thing I have noticed is that they all have white faces.


----------



## love_casper (Jan 25, 2008)

bjpurpura said:


> Could someone please explain to me what exactly is meant by Overo? I have always heard the term and can picture horses that I know to be Overo but have never known exactly what it is. One thing I have noticed is that they all have white faces.


http://equinecolor.com/frame.html

and

http://equinecolor.com/splash.html

are about overo.





Beautiful horseys on this thread! I want one!!!! lol


----------



## Letsdunit (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow I love this colour !

My new colt has just been tested frame overo and tobiano.


----------



## Mona (Jan 26, 2008)

I own only one frame overo. This is *Bluebell Hollows Framed For Fame*. She is LWO + and I think probably also carries sabino. She is in foal (for April) for her first foal, so am anxious for that!


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 26, 2008)

THANKS Alex


----------



## drk (Jan 26, 2008)

I just purchased this mare so I don't have any good pics of her yet...But she is Beautiful !!!

She is out of a Gorgeous Overo Stallion and Bred to a Gorgeous Tovero for a 2008 foal and I can't wait to see this foal





Here she is...

*WFF Blazing Good Time*






Her Sire: *Nostalgias Show Me The Money*











She is bred to : *Nostalgias Silent Investor*


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 26, 2008)

drk said:


> I just purchased this mare so I don't have any good pics of her yet...But she is Beautiful !!! She is out of a Gorgeous Overo Stallion and Bred to a Gorgeous Tovero for a 2008 foal and I can't wait to see this foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE TO SEE THIS FOAL.





EVERYONE FOR NICE LOOKING OVEROS.THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------

